# Mauser at the Vet



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I had Mauser in yesterday for his Rabies shot.

Mauser has been to the vets many times already but always as a visitor. Every time I've brought him before I always ask the vet just to give him a quick petting and he gets lots of cookies while he's there. This was his first time as a patient. I brought Kaynya along with to weigh her and so that Mauser didn't know it would be HIM getting the treatment!









The vet came in just as Mauser and Kaynya were wrestling. She thought they were a hoot. I put Kaynya up on the table to keep her out of our hair and then we turned to Mauser.

The vet looked in his mouth, his ears, listened to his heart and lungs, checked his feet and his testicles. The only time he showed resistance is with the feet. We're working on that.









When she gave him the shot I held his head and fed him a cookie. He never even flinched.

After giving the shot the vet turned to me and said "He is SO wonderful! All your animals are so great!"

I told her it's because I never bring them to the vet JUST for shots/exams/etc. Sometimes (MANY times) they just come to visit. It makes a WORLD of difference in how they view the vets office and the vets.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

What a great idea!!! I wonder how inviting my vet would be for that.... they are always so busy there....
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I took Panzer in yesterday, just to weigh him and say hi. Only one gal in the office and she gave him all kinds of treats while on the scale. She said all the GSD's hate the scale there and she wants to make sure he'll be OK. Then she worked on his stays, etc. Another lady came in as we left so he got to meet another person. I hope to do this weekly.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I would like to do that since Minerva is a 'fraidy cat but I am so afraid that she might catch something from the pets that are ill. Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I need to do that with Bella, She has been to the vet A LOT due to GI problems and reactions to shots etc and then the last time she went to the vet she got spayed. Soooo now if she goes to the vet she is scared and crawling up me like a cat! I keep saying I am going to start taking her to just visit and hang out... I really need to so she can get over her Vet anxiety. Though to be honest I can understand how she feels. I have doctor and hospital anxiety myself. I just had surgery last week and I had the worst panic attack just being in there and I have a hard time visiting people in the hospital even if its just to see new babies... Sooo like owner like dog I guess.. .


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats a good idea!

Good Boy Mauser


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PrizeI would like to do that since Minerva is a 'fraidy cat but I am so afraid that she might catch something from the pets that are ill. Am I just being paranoid?


This is kind of how I feel about going to the vet more often than needed. We take Jaxson to the pet store weekly to be weighed on their scale, and to work on training there, plus also usually go somewhere to eat with him, go for ice cream, the dog park, walks, etc.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I take Dakota once a month to weigh him. Or if I need to just pick something up. He just loves everyone there and they always make a big deal when he is there. I told them when I got him that I would bring him in to visit and my vet was thrilled, they want their patients to love them, not fear them. I would recommend to every new puppy owner to make frequent visits just to say "hi" if your vet does not approve of this.......I would find a new vet!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If I am bringing in a young pup I will either call or walk in first and ask if they've had any Parvo or Distemper cases in the past few days. If they say Yes then I carry the pup in and let the staff hold them. Otherwise I let them walk in on their own.

For my adults who have been vax'd - I have never worried about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bmass01I would recommend to every new puppy owner to make frequent visits just to say "hi" if your vet does not approve of this.......I would find a new vet!


Absolutely!! Banshee is so anxious at the vet her hair falls out! Something happened at another vet office but we've never been able to figure out exactly what it was.

So when Jax was little I would make a trip in every month to pick up Advantix and heartworm med. Anytime I went to the pet store I would go thru the vet's and up the stairs. She's great there now with no fear at all.


----------

